# Mbuna Mystery



## anthony126 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Guys - Well I was so impressed with the last identification you guys did for me I thought I may as well identify the last fish in my tank who is a mystery... Bit of a story here...

So I brought these thinking they were both female Kenyi but as they grew they were clearly a pair and both remained blue! also now I actually have some certain Kenyi I notice these are a paler blue than my Kenyi - The male (pictured) has a few egg spots, black lines on his fins and a shorter mouth whereas the female is pretty much the same colouring just without the egg spots or black lines, also her face is slightly different. Anyway - they have now bred and have about 20 babies but I don't know what they are... I'm thinking probably either a very pale yellow male Kenyi (you can just see flashes of yellow under his dorsal fin) or possibly a Metriaclima of some description - but hopefully not a DREADED HYBRID... What do you think guys? Any help is appreciated as always! (Sorry photos a bit blurred little mite won't stay still!)

Mbuna2 by anthonymamos126, on Flickr

Mbuna1 by anthonymamos126, on Flickr


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Most certainly not a kenyi, and by the looks of it one of them dreaded hybrids.


----------



## anthony126 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi thanks rennsport2011! AARRGGHH!! What is it with LFSs selling anything and everything?!?! If anyone else can shed a little more light that would be great - an idea of hybridisation species etc would be helpful...


----------



## anthony126 (Aug 6, 2014)

Just a quick note - these two pics are both the same (male) fish... I know the fish in the back, bottom right hand corner of the bottom image is a Hybrid OB Peacock but still keen to know what this blue guy is - as he breeds with his girly like MAD and I have lots of babies - would like to know what I'm growing on...


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

He looks to have some sp. hongi in him.


----------



## anthony126 (Aug 6, 2014)

agree with you about sp. hongi thanks for that... but crossed/hybrid with what?... Could they just be a pair of dull looking sp.hongi?


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

anthony126 said:


> agree with you about sp. hongi thanks for that... but crossed/hybrid with what?... Could they just be a pair of dull looking sp.hongi?


It could be a combination of anything. Hybrid with hybrid with hybrid... Somewhere down the line it looks to me like a hongi was involved.
What does the female look like?
If he's well behaved and you like him then all is well. I wouldn't give away or sell any fry.


----------



## anthony126 (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks for that... The female is in the back of this photo (sort but I'm still on phone images at the moment...) and looks pretty much the same minus the yellow flashes and black fins. You mention not seeing or giving away any Fry?... Why is this as long as I tell people what they are getting... (sorry don't want to sound stupid!)

Mbuna 6 by anthonymamos126, on Flickr


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

anthony126 said:


> Thanks for that... The female is in the back of this photo (sort but I'm still on phone images at the moment...) and looks pretty much the same minus the yellow flashes and black fins. You mention not seeing or giving away any Fry?... Why is this as long as I tell people what they are getting... (sorry don't want to sound stupid)


Because No Matter If You Tell everyone You Give Them To Exactly What They Are, Somewhere Down The Line They Will Be Distributed To A Person That Doesn't Know What They're Getting. Then Somebody Else Will Find Themselves In The Same Situation You're In - Thinking They Had A Pure Species Only To Find Out They Actually Have Hybrids. It's A Cycle That Can Only End When People Stop Distributing Hybrids Knowingly, No Matter How Responsibly They Try To Do It.


----------



## anthony126 (Aug 6, 2014)

Fair point - well made and I will take head! I will raise the fry I have for my Tank (As I quite like them) and fom now on won't strip her I will just let her spit in the tank  Thanks guys!


----------



## anthony126 (Aug 6, 2014)

I've been doing some research and do you not think these could be Metriaclima lombardoi - with the male starting to transform to the yellow? Apparently they look like this as they transform; 
Metra Trans by anthonymamos126, on Flickr


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

It May Be (Almost Certainly Is, actually) Part Kenyi, Which Could Explain The Yellow Markings. But The Fact That It Hasn't Completely Transformed To The Yellow Coloration, Along With The Inconsistent Barring On Your Fish (Compare The Bars On Yours To The Last Photo You Posted To See What I Mean) And Some Other Differences (Like The Shape Of It's Head, Mouth And Body) Indicate That It's Not A Pure Kenyi.


----------

